# OMNISPHERE 2 REPORT



## BVMusic (Oct 28, 2022)

Since I had "Omnisphere 2", it has been fun.
You can create almost a track in realtime, in one take, with this instrument.
It reminds me of my JD990 on how easily you can edit sounds.
Now the FLOW feature is very helpful and I have another recommendation - Why not have a built in audio multitracker as well, so you can build a complete track inside Omnisphere, by using the recorded WAV files, recorded from the FLOW feature? You can then export the whole track and master it on an external DAW. Thanks - BRIAN


----------

